# Fungus that will not die!!



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

On semi-transparent rough sawn cedar siding there is a black mold/fungi growing. It is a small dot, about the size of a pin head that is fuzzy, protruding from the surface. Spraying with cleaners does not change the color of the mold/fungi. Power washing does not remove it at all. A brush will remove the surface portion, but not the black from the wood. I tried using a power wash (wide tip) within 6" of the surface and that did not lift it.

Here are the solutions I have tried so far:

25% laundry bleach and water (bleach was 6% in the bottle).
JoMax and bleach (my standard cleaner)
JoMax and double bleach
Moldex and bleach cleaner
Oxalic acid
Moldex premixed spray bottle cleaner.
Benjamin Moore Brightener solution
There is one more I think that I am forgetting.

My best guess is that it is artillery fungus spores that have germinated (or whatever it is that spores do), but I am not sure sure I have only encounterd artillery fungus on vinyl siding before, not cedar. Also, there is no shredded bark by the house. The side of the house with the problem does face the woods (which are 75' away).

Any ideas of what the problem is or the cure?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember a thread from a while ago that had with a similar situation. I searched and found this, not sure if that helps?! Don't see much mold out here in the desert!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

What if it's not mold. Metal + wood + water = black spot. Gotta watch out for metal shavings and debris when refinishing floors with waterbourne because the flakes will oxidize like crazy and leave black spots everywhere.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is not associated with nails or anything else. It is not in protected areas (under screened in porch, behind tree). The key to figuring it out I think is that the fuzzy spots are raised above the surface of the wood and can brush brushed away with a stiff brush, but after the fuzzy portion is removed, there is still a black spot on the wood that will not go away.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What you are describing does sound like artillery fungus. Its extremely difficult to remove. On wood, it needs to be sanded away. Is there organic mulch near it?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is the surprising part, there is no mulch near it. Since it is rough side out cedar, sanding would not really work well.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

whats the difference between mold and fungus? lol


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Fungi are a group that includes mold as a subset.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Fungi are a group that includes mold as a subset.



*:nerd:*


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Kingdom Phylum Class Order Family Genus Species!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Another oxidizer is hydrogen peroxide

Alcohol kills many types of organic growths that oxidizers like chlorine doesn't touch.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/what-do-you-think-1812/


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

good work Tim! I see you are trying to reclaim your throne as link king.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's the thread! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great link Tim, good read. Neps's link was a good read too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/what-do-you-think-1812/



So what was the final outcome of your encounter with the artillary fungus?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> So what was the final outcome of your encounter with the artillary fungus?


You have to read the last post of the thread.:jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> So what was the final outcome of your encounter with the artillary fungus?


she ended up getting her friends cousin friend husbands 3rd cousin who knew a man whos brothers son knew some guys neighor who was out of work and could use the money.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You have to read the last post of the thread.:jester:


I knew it had something to do with half the price :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You have to read the last post of the thread.:jester:


Yah, I saw the last post from JNLP, but was wondering if that was the last of it.


----------

